# Horror Movies



## Jimfoxx (Feb 8, 2010)

what do you think the scariest horror movie is (please respect every one's opinion)


----------



## torachi (Feb 8, 2010)

Motel Hell


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not a fan of horror movies, don't watch a lot, but the first time I saw Saw. The ending creeped me out.


----------



## quayza (Feb 8, 2010)

Meh, I like most of em.


----------



## Stawks (Feb 8, 2010)

John Carpenter's the Thing.

Obv.


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

Epic Movie


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 8, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Epic Movie


 Meh I thought meet the Spartans was WAY scarier.

Serious answer: Hellraiser was the scariest for me.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Meh, it's a love/hate thing for me. I usually hate the quality of most of them, but I get creeped out easily.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 8, 2010)

Stephen King's 'Rose Red' was pretty amazing.


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Meh I thought meet the Spartans was WAY scarier.
> 
> Serious answer: Hellraiser was the scariest for me.



Hellraiser was cool, but I didn't find it scary.  I forget the last movie that actually did that.  

Alien is an awesome horror movie and Stawks said The Thing which was nice as well.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG. And the ORIGINAL JaPaNeSe version of "One Missed Call"!!


----------



## Stawks (Feb 8, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Hellraiser was cool, but I didn't find it scary.  I forget the last movie that actually did that.
> 
> Alien is an awesome horror movie and Stawks said The Thing which was nice as well.



Alien is good. Alien Resurrection too.

Drag Me To Hell is a good recent horror movie. The genre is so dead though.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Alien scared the bejesus out of me when I was a kid.

The Exoscist was pretty good.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 8, 2010)

_*Alien*_. _*Halloween*_.


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Alien is good. Alien Resurrection too.
> 
> Drag Me To Hell is a good recent horror movie. The genre is so dead though.



Aliens is good.  I think it gets too much hate.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 8, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Aliens is good.  I think it gets too much hate.



Aliens gets hate? I have YET to see that movie, or Alien, get hate...or much of it, anyway. Now Alien 3 and Resurrection...THAT'S another story.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Feb 9, 2010)

The last movie I can think of that scared me was The Blair Witch Project when I saw it Halloween 1999 (I was 11 at the time).

Since then I have never really been scared of horror movies to be honest.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 9, 2010)

hmmm i haven't seen any in a while. i don't remember the last one that scared me


----------



## Isen (Feb 9, 2010)

Last horror movie I enjoyed was El Orfanato, I think.


----------



## Jimfoxx (Feb 9, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> I'm not a fan of horror movies, don't watch a lot, but the first time I saw Saw. The ending creeped me out.


 
I know it really was a twist I love SAW


----------



## Jimfoxx (Feb 9, 2010)

Kitt3n. said:


> OMG. And the ORIGINAL JaPaNeSe version of "One Missed Call"!!


 
yep


----------



## Marietta (Feb 9, 2010)

I always found _*2LDK*_ to be scary... but in a weird way.
Also *Suicide Club (Suicide Circle)*... now that was just fucked up. But the roll of skin will always scare me.

*The Eye 2*, the original Chinese version.
I'm sure the fist one is much scarier though.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 9, 2010)

[REC]
Better than it's shitty American remake!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Well there are a few movies I know of: Repo! The Genetic Opera, the original Psycho, Poltergeist, and the last few minutes of  Space Odyssey: 2001 without watching the rest of the movie.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't really get much into scary horror movies, I'm more for the campy stuff. Things with a lot of explicit gore can make me nauseous, though. What I really like is something that's dark, but I guess to a lot of people that stuff is actually scary.

The Exorcist was not scary lolololol. Before people jump on that.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 9, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> the original Psycho, Poltergeist,


This.

Though *Psycho* was more creepy... and that's exactly what made it scary.
I remember I got so creeped out the first time I saw it.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw Phantasm recently.
solid film

finally got the reference in new adventures of johnny quest

i
wait


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't know. _Night of the Creeps_ maybe.

It's just too bad that theatrical (note the word *theatrical*) horror movies rarely cater to actual horror fans anymore.

(And yes, a large part of DTV horror is made by people who only do it because making a slasher movie for example is pretty cheap, but the rest are made by people who actually know what they're doing)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 9, 2010)

The first two Final Destination moviese, just because the situations in the movies can actually happen (despite that they explain a supernatural force / "Death" is orchestrating things) through freaky accidents.

Another one that creeped me out was Event Horizon.
And Blair Witch Project, on the simple account that I grew up camping all the time in West Virginia, and the movie's setting looks a LOT like WV's wilderness (even to the point finding old abandoned houses in the middle of nowhere).


----------



## Stawks (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> T
> Another one that creeped me out was Event Horizon.



Event Horizon is _fucking awesome_.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Another one that creeped me out was Event Horizon.
> And Blair Witch Project, on the simple account that I grew up camping all the time in West Virginia, and the movie's setting looks a LOT like WV's wilderness (even to the point finding old abandoned houses in the middle of nowhere).



Event Horizon was one that I forgot. That "hell" scene with the former crew members raping each other, pulling out their organs, etc. creeped the shit out of me. It also helps that Sam Neill rocks.

That probably explains why all of my junior high classmates loved Blair Witch. I have yet to see it myself.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 9, 2010)

Jimfoxx said:


> what do you think the scariest horror movie is (please respect every one's opinion)



Depends on the Genre:

Psychological/ Gore: Martyrs
Supernatural: The Haunting (1963)
Zombie Related: 28 Days Later

And just for interest:  HorrorBid's 50 Freakiest sounds in Horror History


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 9, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Event Horizon is _fucking awesome_.


Yes, it is. I need to find it again.


Captain Spyro said:


> Event Horizon was one that I forgot. That "hell" scene with the former crew members raping each other, pulling out their organs, etc. creeped the shit out of me. It also helps that Sam Neill rocks.
> 
> That probably explains why all of my junior high classmates loved Blair Witch. I have yet to see it myself.


Most people (from what I've seen) thought Blair Witch was kind of overdramatic and sucky. But if you frequent that kind of "I could get lost easily" wilderness, it kind of gives it a new feeling.

I think the main parts that creeped me out in Event Horizon were the scenes where the one guy implodes / explodes / whatever from not wearing a space suit outside the ship.
And where Sam Neill rips his own eyes out and lets them float around in the room with him.


----------



## Icen (Feb 9, 2010)

Session 9. Scary as fuck.

Pi's good too. Not so much horror though.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 9, 2010)

The only horror movie that I've actually liked is* Drag me To Hell*. And it's not all that much of a horror movie.


----------



## Takun (Feb 9, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Depends on the Genre:
> 
> Psychological/ Gore: Martyrs
> Supernatural: The Haunting (1963)
> ...




I wanted to like 28 Days Later soooo much.  It bored me to tears.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 9, 2010)

_Event Horizon_, though it was only creepy, and _28 Days Later_ if that counts. 

Hellraiser was cool, but it also wasn't scary.


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 9, 2010)

John Carpenter's THE THING (how horribly mainstream, i know. )


----------



## selkie (Feb 9, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> And just for interest:  HorrorBid's 50 Freakiest sounds in Horror History




Ahhh that looked really cool, but none of the sounds worked. It just took you to the main page.

They're not really scary, but I love the campiness of all the _Nightmare on Elm Street_ movies.

Also, Lon Cheney was very excellent.


Edit: Anyone see _El Orfanato_?


----------



## Stawks (Feb 9, 2010)

This thread is my best friend ;3

Cos everyone agrees with me.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 9, 2010)

Stawks said:


> This thread is my best friend ;3
> 
> Cos everyone agrees with me.



why dont you try getting some unique opinions and tastes then

have you ever seen any of the other phantasm movies or just the first one?



Marietta said:


> Also *Suicide Club (Suicide Circle)*... now that was just fucked up. But the roll of skin will always scare me.



that wasn't really scary
but it was pretty cool

uh
did you ever see noriko's dinner table?

also
im gonna like
add that ive been trying to find a copy of gwai wik
for like a billion years


----------



## Stawks (Feb 9, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> why dont you try getting some unique opinions and tastes then



bcuz wtf is the pnt of havn a opinion if u ppl dont agree /w u

Also I've never seen any of the Phantasm movies and have no idea what you're talking about.

I have trouble getting into the indie horror scene, because a horror movie without an effects budget usually just looks like shit and makes me laugh. 

I know. I'm such a conformo.

EDIT: The Host is awesome. It wasn't scary, but I enjoyed it. 

The last movie to actually seriously scare me was the 13 Ghosts, which I saw when I was 10.

EDIT EDIT: The Return of the Living Dead. That's all.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Naloughs said:


> John Carpenter's THE THING (how horribly mainstream, i know. )



Oh yeah that one. It is really great because you don't know what happends next


----------



## Takun (Feb 10, 2010)

Did anyone actually like the Grudge movies?


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 10, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Did anyone actually like the Grudge movies?



only the original japanese.  The US version was okay, but the original was creepier.

However, when it comes to the Ring, I prefer the American to the Japanese *S*


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 10, 2010)

selkie said:


> Ahhh that looked really cool, but none of the sounds worked. It just took you to the main page.
> 
> They're not really scary, but I love the campiness of all the _Nightmare on Elm Street_ movies.
> 
> ...



I know...and it was more on creepy quotes, then actual sound effects.  Remembering the films with the quotes in context does remind me how eerie those words were *S*

And El Orfanato (The Orphanage) is excellent!  I own it, and highly recommend it ^_^


----------



## Takun (Feb 10, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> only the original japanese.  The US version was okay, but the original was creepier.
> 
> However, when it comes to the Ring, I prefer the American to the Japanese *S*



Okay I saw the US version and sequel first and was/still am very hesitant to bother with the Japanese.  I'll probably watch it when I get bored some time.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 10, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Also I've never seen any of the Phantasm movies and have no idea what you're talking about.



yeah i know
because ur a fukken tool

you should watch the first one
its pretty wild


----------



## Stawks (Feb 10, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> yeah i know
> because ur a fukken tool
> 
> you should watch the first one
> its pretty wild



Yeah well
Fuck you
Huh?
Thought so.

Also I'll watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Isen (Feb 10, 2010)

selkie said:


> Edit: Anyone see _El Orfanato_?





Isen said:


> Last horror movie I enjoyed was El Orfanato, I  think.


_Well._

And yeah, I thought it was well done and clever.


----------



## Winkuru (Feb 10, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> only the original japanese.  The US version was okay, but the original was creepier.
> 
> However, when it comes to the Ring, I prefer the American to the Japanese *S*



Darn, the us version is one of the lousiest adaption i ever seen. Didint like japanese version too thought but atleast it wasent shiat. 

All the ring films are lousy,lousy,lousy expect first japanese and american version. Japanese ring had great use of audio and i loved what the video contained but the acting was just lousy and the ending was too "clear". American version other hand wasent anything special but it still did good what it was aiming and that was big suprise to me because i personally hate american horror films.  But i did watch american version when it came up so i dont know if it really is what i''m saying because it was so many years ago.


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Feb 10, 2010)

Quarantine kept me from sleeping at all for a long while...


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 10, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> Darn, the us version is one of the lousiest adaption i ever seen. Didint like japanese version too thought but atleast it wasent shiat.
> 
> All the ring films are lousy,lousy,lousy expect first japanese and american version. Japanese ring had great use of audio and i loved what the video contained but the acting was just lousy and the ending was too "clear". American version other hand wasent anything special but it still did good what it was aiming and that was big suprise to me because i personally hate american horror films.  But i did watch american version when it came up so i dont know if it really is what i''m saying because it was so many years ago.



The american version of The Ring had better storytelling, ambiance, and cinematography.  I believe the director really knew how to translate it so we in north america could relate to the story.  That and I found that the original was all over the place.

Now I wanna watch them both again just to be sure.

The Grudge was okay.  Sam Raimi worked on it and his brother Ted was in it, but it missed a lot of the nuances of the original Japanese version.

Another example is The Eye.  I don't care much for the remake (even though it has Jessica Alba ^_^), but the original is really, really good!  Especially the ending.

Moth:  If 'Quarantine' kept you up, watch REC (the original).  You won't sleep for a week *G*.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 10, 2010)

Isen said:


> _Well._
> 
> And yeah, I thought it was well done and clever.



If you liked El Orfanato, you should watch "The Devil's Backbone".


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 10, 2010)

okay let me get my thoughts down good

-my favorite final destination is probably the second one because you get a good mix of the "realistic" kills from the first (tim getting crushed, evan impaled by fire escape ladder) and the wackier ones from the third (rory getting trisected, the auto pile-up (which is cool as shit)) so i dont know where velaersa is coming from because that stuff is ree dik u lous and would probably never happen. though when the survivors watch the plane explode in the first one that always freaks me out because planes make me nervous. i don't know about the final destination because they rip off chuck pahalniuk which is really lame

-it's funny that you should mention el orfanato isen because i have that on a list along with broken, session 9 (which i own now and which is creepy but not scary. i think it's got some effects that kind of cheapen it like the stock sound effects but it's still a good movie), and inside aka a l'interieur 

- i dont know about scariest movie but best for me would probably be a split between like american psycho and original dawn of the dead

-suicide circle is cool i own the japanese version dvd

-i loved drag me to hell but i get freaked out by jump scares so i never saw it in the theaters and i kind of regret it because it was really fun and would have been better with the movie theater speakers

-i think that horror is kind of a dead genre theatrically. most studios don't seem to want to spring for anything new and as a result you get a lot of retreads and remakes. (I don't know how most of you feel about the Halloween remakes but I think they are good fun and I think it did fit Rob Zombie's style. At least he did something new with it, too. And the second one has Weird Al so come on. That's cool. both have malcom mcdowell) also i think the nightmare on elm street remake looks _sssssssiiiiicccckkkkkkkk_ the onion av club has a good interview with ti west, director of _the house of the devil_ which sounds cool and he addresses some of these issues so check it ooouuuttttt: 





			
				Ti West said:
			
		

> TW: Every movie that people care about in the genre, like The Exorcist, which people say is the best horror movie of all timeâ€”the first hour of the movie is a mom with a sick daughter. The spinning head doesnâ€™t show up until later. The first hour of the movie is her going to the doctor: â€œI donâ€™t know whatâ€™s wrong with her.â€ That has nothing to do with horror whatsoever. The Shining, for the most part, a lot of it is just cruising around the house, and thereâ€™s a creepy tone because you just know itâ€™s going to get intense, but thereâ€™s not that much. Rosemaryâ€™s Babyâ€”you donâ€™t even know what the fucking movieâ€™s about for the first half. Even Halloween, for that matter, thereâ€™s a couple deaths, but for the most part, itâ€™s him standing in the bushes in the background. All the Godfathers of the genre do that. So I donâ€™t know why everyoneâ€™s so shocked when movies take their time. Like, what was everybodyâ€™s favorite horror movie last year? Let The Right One In. A pretty slow movie about two little kids. Easily the best horror movie of last year. It was very successful for what it was. It made a lot of money for Magnolia, and thatâ€™s fantastic. Itâ€™s a fantastic company. Itâ€™s important that if you like movies like my movie, or Let The Right One In, or The Hostâ€”I know Magnolia is spending money to bring these to an audience. You should go support those movies. Thatâ€™s where you want to put your money, because these are the people that are bringing you the good stuff, and they canâ€™t bring it to you on the scale that Platinum Dunes can. They just donâ€™t have the financial ability to do that, so the only way that they will is if you support them. I think video-on-demand is helping them, and movies have been very successful that way. But you get what you pay for.



the crazies remake looks shit though

-i am vice president of horror club on campus and am helping out with my friends slasher movie. it's going to be about god and satan competing to see who can kill more people. last night i helped put him out when he set himself on fire for a shot and we might get an article in the town paper. 

-the string of "pre-cult" cult movies being released now (zombieland, repo! the genetic opera, zombie strippers) _IS_ bullshit. don't buy into it there are plenty of decent movies waiting to be discovered

like instead of zombie stripper why not watch frankenhooker?

for instance just this year there have been two great movies with practically no theater support: trick r' treat and pontypool


----------



## Isen (Feb 11, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> pontypool


I was going to go to a screening of that but I forgot when it was and missed it.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is another scary movie. Watership Down, it is especially scary if your a kid...


----------

